# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مميزات وعيوب Samsung Galaxy Mega 5.8

## mohamed73

في  بداية شهر إبريل أصدرت سامسونج هاتفها الجلاكسي ميجا 5.8 كبير الحجم إذ  أنه أصبح من الواضح أن الحجم من الأشياء المهمة في الهاتف و أن سامسونج  ستقوم بإصدار هواتف بأحجام مختلفة تناسب الجميع. هاتف الميجا 5.8 لا يعد من  ضمن  الهواتف القيادية مثل الجلاكسي إس 4 لكنه كبير الحجم بمواصفات أقل  فهو يكاد يكون النسخة الأكبر من هاتف الجلاكسي جراند. هذا الهاتف يناسب  الشخص الذي يفضل الشاشة الكبيرة للعمل أو مشاهدة أفلام لكنه لا يحب إقتناء  تابلت و هاتف أو تابلت أكبر. سنقوم الآن فى موقع ويكيموبايل  بشرح و تحليل  هاتف جلاكسي ميجا 5.8 و عرض لمميزاته و عيوبه.    *الشكل*
 يحتفظ الهاتف بنفس شكل هاتف الجلاكسي إس 4 لكن أكبر فهو 162.2 مم في 82.4  مم و سمك 9 مم و مازلت تستطيع مسكه بيد واحدة و لكن ستحتاج لإستخدام اليد  الأخرى في التصفح فهو يعد كبيراً على الإستخدام بيد واحدة. و لكن بهذا  الحجم فإن لوحة المفاتيح كبيرة تساعدك على الكتابة و أما من الخلف فهو مغطى  ببلاستيك خفيف مما يساعد على خفة الوزن فوزنه 182 جراماً.   *الأداء* 
يعمل الهاتف بمعالج ثنائي النواه 1.4 جيجاهرتز و مزود بـRAM 1.5 جيجا مما  يعطي أداءاً معقولاً لكنه لا يكاد يقترب من أداء الهواتف القيادية الأخرى  مثل الإس 4، الإتش تي سي ون أو السوني إكسبيريا زد اللذين يعملون جميعاً  بمعالج رباعي النواة. يعمل الهاتف بأحدث برامج الأندرويد الجيلي بين 4.2  مما يعطيه الكثير من الإمكانيات. فهو مزود ببلوتوث، الواي فاي و الجي بي  إس. كما أنه متوفر بذاكرة 8 جيجابايتس و هي ليست بالكبيرة و لكن مثل معظم  الهواتف يمكنك إضافة كارت ذاكرة 64 جيجا. يتمتع الهاتف ببطارية كبيرة بسعة  2600 ملي أمبير و التي تعمل لمدة طويلة في حالة الإستخدام العادي.   *الشاشة* 
يتمتع الهاتف بشاشة كبيرة 5.8 بوصة و 540 في 960 بيكسل أي 190 بيكسل في كل  بوصة. درجة النقاء معقولة لا تقارن بالهواتف القيادية و لكنها مناسبه  للإستخدام العادي فالحجم و الجودة مناسبان لمشاهدة الأفلام، قراءة الكتب،  تصفح الإنترنت أو متابعة الإيميل.   *الكاميرا* 
الكاميرا 8 ميجابيكسل مثل كاميرا هاتف الجلاكسي جراند. الكاميرا الأمامية  1.9 ميجابيكسل تناسب المكالمات المرئية أما تصوير الفيديو فهو بنقاء عالي  1080 HD. *الخلاصة* 
وفقاً لهذه المواصفات هذا الهاتف قد صمم لغرض ما و هو ضم جهازين في واحد  بمعنى أنه هاتف يجمع ما بين الهاتف و التابلت لكن بشاشة كبيرة و بتركيز أقل  على درجة النقاء و الكثير من مواصفات الهواتف القيادية. من المؤكد أن  الأشخاص اللذين يريدون هذا الهاتف يرغبون في هاتف كبير الحجم يمكنهم من  مشاهدة الأفلام، تصفح الإنترنت أو العمل و متابعة البريد الإلكتروني. يتميز  الهاتف بحجم أكبر من الجلاكسي جراند مما يعد ميزه للبعض و عيباً للبعض  الآخر.   *المميزات* 
 شاشة كبيرة و جيدة
أحدث مشغل أندرويد. 
بطارية قوية 2,600mAh
كاميرا امامية قوية 1.9 MP
بلوتوث سريع v4.0   *العيوب* 
كبر حجمه
المعالج بطيء إلى حد ما. 
الروزوليوشن ووضوح الشاشة متوسطة
تصميم الهاتف تقليدى وغير مميز

----------

